# What to do with freezer on long ferry crossings



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

This might be a simple question, but can you leave your freezer/fridge on gas whilst doing a 14 hour ferry crossing. If not, if the freezer is full of frozen food, will it keep frozen enough in that period of time.
Derek


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Your gas bottle needs to be turned off whilst on the ferry, but your food should be OK in the freezer. Just put in on 12V once you start driving.


----------



## Ewanm (May 14, 2008)

Most ferry companies insist you turn your gas off so you cannot run your freezer on gas. 
14 hours is possibly too long to run on battery so you could try leaving your freezer switched off with ice packs in it and see how long you get beforehand. 

Just remember that the parking deck on ferries can be quite warm.

Ewanm


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

darach said:


> This might be a simple question, but can you leave your freezer/fridge on gas whilst doing a 14 hour ferry crossing. If not, if the freezer is full of frozen food, will it keep frozen enough in that period of time.
> Derek


A very good point but your frozen food should be fine as they dont put heat into the area anyway.
You dont say where the 14hour crossing is and when you are travelling but It will be fine as joedenise says the gas must be switched off.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure how this works for motorhomes, but when I'm driving a 'fridge' truck, we are offered plug ins on the ferries, however, this might only be available on the freight decks.

Might be worth asking in advance. (The coupling might be different)

Just in case they say yes....if a dock worker stands in front of your vehicle and puts both his fists together sideways i.e both thumbs together he is asking if you want a plug in, not offering to knock your block off!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Make sure you have it on the highest setting and locked, it should last 14 hours, restart it on gas when you get off the ferry as that is the fastest way to get to the temp.you want.If you can get a small temp gauge for fridges and freezers and check that when you get off the ferry rather than try all the packets to see if they defrosted.Do put the gauge in before the trip begins.
Have a great trip.

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

cabby said:


> Make sure you have it on the highest setting and locked, it should last 14 hours, restart it on gas when you get off the ferry as that is the fastest way to get to the temp.you want.If you can get a small temp gauge for fridges and freezers and check that when you get off the ferry rather than try all the packets to see if they defrosted.Do put the gauge in before the trip begins.
> Have a great trip.
> 
> cabby


Is it ok to have the fridge on gas while driving then????


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everybody for such quick replies and the good tips.
The first thing I.ll try is the ice packs as suggested by Ewanm before I leave. Simple exercise to try.
Derek


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

If you don't have any ice blocks, a couple of pre-frozen 2 litre bottles of water will keep things nice and cold for a long time.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Not being cursed by any special dietry requirements we never carry much food on ferries going out but have found that the ice cubes were still frozen on Hull / Rotterdam overnight. Check in to Driving off about 12-13 hrs.

Now on the way back - wish we had 2 fridges!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We do Hull - Zeebrugge regularly and make sure the freezer is as full as possible. If you don't have enough freezer blocks the freeze bread or such like to make sure the gaps are filled. 

We have never had a problem, but don't pull everything out just to check if it's OK at the port - wait until the gas or EHU or even the 12V when driving has had a chance to work a bit. 

Never been without the ice cubes for the G & T on our first night on the continent  

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, We travel every year by ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge, This is a 13 hour crossing but we are usually on for at least 2 hours before sailing so it makes it a 15 hour trip with no electric or gas etc to fridge/freezer.
I have never had a problem at all with anything frozen, The first year I did this I was worried but there was no problem at all, I did not put ice packs in or any special arrangements, The only thing I did was to set the freezer on highest setting (Coldest) for 12 hours before we travelled to ensure freezer was at min temp.

Les


----------

